# john robert robinson (grimsby)



## rexy (Apr 21, 2008)

this guy is my great grandad. I like half the population am trying to piece together my family tree but I cant find anything about this guy. I know he was born 1866 and believe he died 1918. He was a fisherman I think, because that is one sure way of not appearing on any british census!! I have his wedding cert from 1890, but he doesnt appear on the 1891 census with his wife!! In the 1911 census the family lived in guildford st grimsby there were 10 kids and a mum but no father. Can anybody help in how I could trace him please.


----------



## Juliebri (4 mo ago)

rexy said:


> this guy is my great grandad. I like half the population am trying to piece together my family tree but I cant find anything about this guy. I know he was born 1866 and believe he died 1918. He was a fisherman I think, because that is one sure way of not appearing on any british census!! I have his wedding cert from 1890, but he doesnt appear on the 1891 census with his wife!! In the 1911 census the family lived in guildford st grimsby there were 10 kids and a mum but no father. Can anybody help in how I could trace him please.


hi, I can help! This is my great great gran n papa, I know it’s been a while from u posted but hope to get a reply
Thanks julie


----------

